# Forcefeild otherpower.com Wind Turbine



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone know about this wind turbine. It looks very interesting to me.


http://www.forcefieldmagnets.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=22_30&products_id=195


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

Well I have been following otherpower/fieldlines for a long time and have helped build a couple copies of their 10' based off their designs. They are actually honestly rated power outputs and a good do it yourself type of design. They supply anything from the raw materials on up to full turbines already built. Anyways I am not affiliated with them just really interested in some of the projects that they have going on.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
One thing you might do to get a better idea of how the turbine is made and what went into its design is go get a copy of their new book that covers building their 10 ft turbine in great detail -- its a very good book. Its available on the OtherPower.com website.

There are many many scams out there on small wind turbines, but I think that OtherPower is the real deal.
Gary


----------



## eddiemac (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd check these guy's out. Ed Begley is a spokeman for the company. I have to admit, this is a high-end product, but being a mag-lev device, this is the way to go...

Getting greener everyday,


eddiemac ;-D





Enviro Energies spokesman, highly respected environmentalist and Hollywood actor, Ed Begley Jr.

"I've been an ardent supporter of wind turbines for many years. In fact, I've even owned a share of an industrial wind turbine in the California desert since 1985. And yet, while wind farms have long been used to reduce our reliance on fossil fuels and our overworked power grid, a wind turbine solution for our energy demands where we live, work, shop and play has not been commercially viable, realistic or practical...until now. 

Enviro Energies has re-awakened my excitement of utilizing urban wind power by designing and launching the best technologies in the wind turbine industry. I urge you to take a further look at what Enviro Energies has to offer." 









Home | About Us | Products | In the News | Wind 101 | Distributors | Rebates | Contact Us Copyright Â© 2009, Enviro Energies Holdings, Inc


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

The wind generator that Begley is promoting looks like another scam, like the one the Jay Leno has on his shop. There is no documented evidence that it works, just like most of the rooftop mounted vertical axis machines.

On the other hand, the machines that Otherpower is building, and helping others build, can be a reliable, quality machine if built according to design. There are a lot of them out there and in use, working well.


----------



## eddiemac (Jan 24, 2009)

It could be a scam for what I know or don't know, but absolutely love the roof-mounted mag-lev vertical-axis turbine concept and I hope somebody or some company will make it right for the consumer. It is the future of turbines!!!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I got a good feeling at the other power site. I will definitely get the book.

Thanks all.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

eddie; there would be a huge number of very experienced wind industry folks who beg to differ with you.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

The first hint of a scam in wind power is the phrase "roof mounted". Not enough wind, too much vibration and too much turbulence with a roof mounted unit. Short towers or roof mounted units are generally ( in person I would probably say "always") a sign of a unit put in action by an inexperienced person or a scammer.


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

If you are actually looking for a "smaller" commercial wind turbine, the only one I have had good experience with is the Bergey XL.1 on a tower at least 30' higher than anything around within 300' or so.


----------



## eddiemac (Jan 24, 2009)

Where I'm at, not in a valley nor the mountaintop, but an elevated pastured area about 1600' above sea level and I get plenty of wind nearly year round, from all directions just stepping outside from all doors. So I'm thinking that I don't need a tower since the house already provides the desired elevation needed for a turbine. As for vibration, granted I have to research the mounting hardware, but being a mag-lev device, I would think it's free of that unless it's mounted incorrectly. I hope you all see where I'm coming from and I'm not trying to discount of all your inputs and experience levels and I do respect all of that, believe me. I am a newbie at all of this green stuff, and that's why I'm here, to learn from the best. I have to confess though, I am very intrgued by the mag-lev technologies and the idea of flotation from opposing magnets to reduce friction to zero levels does in fact sparks a genuine interest in this technology...

regards,


eddiemac ;-D


----------



## georgec (Jul 9, 2007)

For being an "Alternative" energy forum, there sure are a lot of people that pooh-pooh anything that does not fit their idea of "Alternative".

I'm not saying these turbines work as advertised. I have not owned one. I am intrigued by the idea, just like I am with any new ideas. If they don't claim to violate any laws of physics, then I would put it into the "possible" category.

I also don't buy the theory that you must put a turbine X feet above whatever. No matter where you are if you put your had up and feel the wind, you can produce electricity. It may not be the optimum location, but it WILL produce electricity.


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

Eddie,

1) For ideal wind power you need free flowing air currents without turbulance. There are ways to figure out how tall of a tower is needed to get into the turbulance free air stream. It usually involves some balloons, string and some yarn which will help you determine the ideal height of a tower you need for a specific spot. 

2) Mag Lev bearings are interesting but the issue with wind is the side force that is exerted on the devices. If its just a rotating shaft with no side forces then they would be ideal, but with wind changing directions and extreme force generated they would probably end up crashing into the side due to overcoming the magnet force.

-Mallow


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I can't see all of Eddie's original post. But if this is for the Pacwind vart (vertical axis rotation turbine) they have several lawsuits against them at present for misrepresentation of product/services and Jay Leno has resinded as being a spokesman for them. I've even heard, but wasn't able to verify, that he removed the turbine from his building.


----------



## eddiemac (Jan 24, 2009)

...and it looks like I have a lot to learn about the dynamics of wind and its applications.

See the wind,


eddiemac ;-D


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

The nice thing about the turbines from other power is you build them yourself . so when they have a problem you can fix it yourself . Instead of waiting 6weeks for the tech to show up then another few weeks for the part .
they are also tailored to your wind conditions .


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Found there website:

http://www.enviro-energies.com/index.htm

Interesting how the "About Us" page is blank.

Here's Pacwinds site:

http://www.pacwind.net/

Now I'm not against VAWTs. But I am against inferior products. I have yet to find a VAWT that lives up to the claims or exceeds what is available in a HAWT. 

Here's something you might want to read:

http://www.awea.org/smallwind/sagrillo/wind_technology_breakthroughs.html

So would you rather listen to an actor and a comedian about wind power or someone who is one of (if not the) the leading authority worldwide on small wind turbines?


----------



## georgec (Jul 9, 2007)

I think everyone is against inferior products.

What I'm for is new ideas. I don't know that a 2 or 3 propeller turbine is the the best design. I like to see new designs. Maybe the mentioned VAWTs don't work, but the engineering behind them, might be solid and get us closer to something that does work.


----------



## eddiemac (Jan 24, 2009)

It'll be years before I'm able to do anything anyway and by that time, we'll all be shocked and awed of the latest and greatest of wind technologies...

See the wind,


eddiemac ;-D


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Thanks White Wolf for that last excellent post.

Yes I'm glad to be a long time friend of Mick S.


----------



## georgec (Jul 9, 2007)

wy_white_wolf said:


> http://www.awea.org/smallwind/sagrillo/wind_technology_breakthroughs.html


I really don't like this guy's attitude. Here's a quote:
"Take a physics course followed by a fluid dynamics course before heading out to the âinventorâsâ laboratory or making outlandish claims. "
Now, I am a firm believer in eduation, and physics is a great fundamental course. But if this were a requirement we wouldn't most of the things we have today.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

i dont think that he is against the inventor/tinkerer just against the scammer
trying to sell something without real test stats.

i have been watching and reading on the otherpower site now for about
3 years now lots of usefull and honest info and i feel they are the real
deal.

a couple of other sites i was watching quickly shut down "fly by night
wind power" and they never realy had a saleable product.


----------



## georgec (Jul 9, 2007)

damoc said:


> i dont think that he is against the inventor/tinkerer just against the scammer
> trying to sell something without real test stats.
> 
> i have been watching and reading on the otherpower site now for about
> ...


What he is saying might be 100% true; but he doesn't back up his comments with facts. He basicly says that these types of turbines have not worked in the past, so there is no way they can work now. He hasn't purchased one of these turbines and tested it. What would be nice is a side by side comparison between what the mfgr claims and real world.

I'm all for scammers being outed, but I also want to see the proof that they are indeed scammers.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

georgec said:


> What he is saying might be 100% true; but he doesn't back up his comments with facts. He basicly says that these types of turbines have not worked in the past, so there is no way they can work now. He hasn't purchased one of these turbines and tested it. What would be nice is a side by side comparison between what the mfgr claims and real world.
> 
> I'm all for scammers being outed, but I also want to see the proof that they are indeed scammers.


im not knocking any form of wind turbine they all seem to have some merit
but i just had a look at http://www.enviro-energies.com/products.htm and noticed its imposible to tell how they rate these?look at the
chart is that watts on the vert axis or watts/week/month/year?

i think your proof is right there on their own website by the mere omission
of a value that could be used to fairly compare their product performance claims against anyone elses.


----------

